# Franka Solida 1



## camperbc (Aug 11, 2012)

Does anyone know much about the Franka Solida 1? I'm waiting for this little gem to show up at my door. Though it's difficult to tell from this poor quality pic taken by the seller, it's in flawless condition and has a Frankar Anastigmat 75mm f/4.5 lens and Pronto shutter. Can hardly wait to start shooting with it! I'll post a better photo once it arrives. If anyone has a camera like this, I'd love to hear your thoughts.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland: about my photography:


----------



## timor (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks solid. Do you have for it external rangefinder ?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks like its worth about $90-$100usd in minty condition. Franka Werke: Solida I Price Guide: estimate a camera value


----------

